# I hate thong underwear



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just had to share that.

Even though I'm still fairly young, I grew up in the granny-panty generation. Now that I'm working back in an office I have to wear a lot of dress pants. I have learned that panty lines are a no-no so now I have thongs. I HATE THEM. They are the most uncomfortable pieces of undergarment ever invented and I don't care what any of you say. :biggrin:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I don't like them either :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

LOL PAM :HistericalSmiley: 

I used to wear VS Body by Victoria panties that are seamless, except sometimes I still could see a faint line...

There are panties that are almost pantyhose thin (except the crotch area) and washes very well (not as fragile). Do they have those in the states? I'm sure they would. 

If you want, I can get some for you here and send them to you USPS priority mail. You can paypal me the money later. I love them. No lines and it's like wearing nothing :w00t: 

Plus, they have my hubby's 2 thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Pam, 

I know the feeling. Go to Vicotoria Secret or even Soma - they have Granny Panties that don't show lines. I got sick of the thongs with my work pants and went on a hunt for comfoy underoos - they do exist.

Leslie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I refuse to wear thongs,I'd rather have pantylines.  The office people would just have to deal with it.lol


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:smrofl: I love this topic! I hope I never have to wear them when I'm older! I know some girls my age that wear them now and I know for a fact it's not for eliminating panty lines. :shocked:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I had no idea there were "seamless" panties!

If we must get personal...my favorites are the cotton hi-cut briefs from VS...so although they are high cut, they don't cover the bellly button but are not as low as bikinis. Since I've had two c-sections I've always since had an aversion to anything that sits right on my bikini line...

You ladies may have revolutionized my life...must look into seamless panties....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

If you don't want to shell out money for VS go to Target. Hanes has a great new line of seamless underwear (without tags!) and they are 2 pairs gor $8.00 I think. I know this because I just weeded through my and DHs underwear and sock drawers and was embarrassed at how much was mismatched, too old, or just needed to be tossed! Bathing suits are another thing - I always hold onto them for too long since I use old ones for hot tubs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Once again, SM saves the day !!! :rockon:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I find that with thongs, LESS is BETTER. I prefer V-strings...mesh-type material if possible. After a few weeks you should be used to the string in your butt crack. LOL :HistericalSmiley: In all seriousness, though, I also buy V-strings one size larger than I usually wear so they fit much more loosely.

I've tried the "seamless" VS bikini panties, and they are NOT seamless. By no means. I've known a few people who have worn them and I can still see a line where the panty meets the leg. You would have to have literally no fat on your legs for them to be totally seamless. lol


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 9 2009, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803189


> I find that with thongs, LESS is BETTER. I prefer V-strings...mesh-type material if possible. After a few weeks you should be used to the string in your butt crack. LOL :HistericalSmiley: In all seriousness, though, I also buy V-strings one size larger than I usually wear so they fit much more loosely.[/B]


I have to agree  

But I can't buy them too big, that's uncomfortable for me, especially if they're silk.... Ugh!

The "Pink" ones at VS are very comfy IMO.

Good luck with the little string... or you could always go commando :w00t: :smtease:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192


> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


 :smrofl:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's my opinion...I don't care about panty lines, I just want to be comfortable. I refuse to wear butt-floss. Anyone who can see my "panty lines", shouldn't be looking at my butt anyway!  There are quite a few companies that make seamless panties, but I can't figure out how they stay up or on. If I tried to wear them, they'd probably fall right off or wouldn't stay up or god knows what else. Good luck with the butt floss. :brownbag:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 9 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803194


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192





> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


 :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
heehee


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

The only time VPL is acceptable is if you are wearing the designer VPL because they make the cutest tops and dresses. lol.

I love thongs and I wear them all the time. perhaps it is because I grew up in the thong generation. Lol. They do not bother me at all. I think seamless panties is a maketing gimmick because I haven't seen one that is truly effectively seamless unless you are wearing jeans, in which case, the issue is moot. I think cotton is a better material than synthetic materials, it is healthier and more comfortable. Gap actually sells really comfortable and soft thong underwears at a very economical price.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I hate them also, but got used to them, and FYI-I wear them to eliminate panty lines! LOL


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I guess I'm in the monority! I got used to thong underwear a long time ago and now the full bottom ones bug the heck out of me.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Rather go nakey than wear floss - sorry just me :HistericalSmiley: Its like why bother?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 9 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803243


> Rather go nakey than wear floss - sorry just me :HistericalSmiley: Its like why bother?[/B]



Lol!! I like the way you think!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 9 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803243


> Rather go nakey than wear floss - sorry just me :HistericalSmiley: Its like why bother?[/B]


 :smrofl: :wavetowel2: That's one way to get rid of panty lines!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 9 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803194


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192





> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


 :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Steve - wish we all could've seen the expression on your face as you were reading through the thread!

Maggie


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Have you tried Spanx? They make panties that are more like shorts and if you get the ones that hit mid-thigh you can't see a line at all! They had a booth set up at the CMA Festival this past year and were giving free ones out. I was surprised that they are very comfortable too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: LOL, Steve, what the H#(( are you doing in this tread????? But i would never wear them either...you'll just have to love me along with my.....panty lines..... :smrofl: ....sorry!!!! I don't really care enough.....


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I use to wear them until I gained some weight and got a little flabby from sitting on my butt at the bank :shocked:  Then it was like EWWWWWW not very attractive :yucky: 
Anyway the person that counts(hubby) likes panty lines...go figure!!!  Sorry fot the TMI :blink: :blush:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192


> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


What cracks me up is that you not only clicked - but you posted so we would all KNOW you clicked. You were so close to having this secret all to yourself . Alice is right - GAP is great for comfortable underwear.

I asked my grandmother once about pantylines (I think I was about 16) and she told me that if my panties were showing through my pants so badly that you could see their seams then it was time to consider buying a larger pair of pants. She always had a particular way of looking at things  I wear business slacks or skirts everyday and I do not have pantylines even when wearing standard 'bikini' style underwear; I think it truly depends on the material and the cut of the pant. I do have to wear thongs with linen and silk but that seems to be it.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 9 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803210


> The only time VPL is acceptable is if you are wearing the designer VPL because they make the cutest tops and dresses. lol.
> 
> I love thongs and I wear them all the time. perhaps it is because I grew up in the thong generation. Lol. They do not bother me at all. I think seamless panties is a maketing gimmick because I haven't seen one that is truly effectively seamless unless you are wearing jeans, in which case, the issue is moot. I think cotton is a better material than synthetic materials, it is healthier and more comfortable. Gap actually sells really comfortable and soft thong underwears at a very economical price.[/B]


I agree. I think this topic is funny because I LOVE wearing thong underwear. The first time I wore them I was so mad that I hadn't found them sooner!! I stock up on them when they go on sale at Gap. You can get the cotton thongs (i prefer the ones that look kind of like the Hanky Panky thongs) for like $2.99/pair!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I don't wear underwear, but LBB, and Henry, do.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 9 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803382


> I don't wear underwear, but LBB, and Henry, do.[/B]


:HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :embarrassed:  

And their viewpoint on thongs is?????


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jul 9 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803385


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 9 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803382





> I don't wear underwear, but LBB, and Henry, do.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :embarrassed:  

And their viewpoint on thongs is?????
[/B][/QUOTE]


Actually, Henry is the only one who wears the thong. He's a fruit-cake ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Jul 9 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803196


> Here's my opinion...I don't care about panty lines, I just want to be comfortable. I refuse to wear butt-floss. Anyone who can see my "panty lines", shouldn't be looking at my butt anyway!  There are quite a few companies that make seamless panties, but I can't figure out how they stay up or on. If I tried to wear them, they'd probably fall right off or wouldn't stay up or god knows what else. Good luck with the butt floss. :brownbag:[/B]


Amen!!!! :yes:


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually, Henry is the only one who wears the thong. He's a fruit-cake ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jul 9 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803370


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192





> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


What cracks me up is that you not only clicked - but you posted so we would all KNOW you clicked. You were so close to having this secret all to yourself [/B][/QUOTE]


I'm not talkin to you anymore...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 9 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803382


> I don't wear underwear, but LBB, and Henry, do.[/B]


Resist...the...urge...to...make...snarky....comment


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

haha this thread is too funny. I think I grew up in the thong generation too :biggrin: . it's all i wear and i don't even notice them, and if i ever have to wear full panties, i feel like i have so much cloth covering my butt and i get paranoid and self conscious about VPL haha. i like the thongs w/ the wider lace band actually... they're really comfortable. i think vic. secret sells them. or i buy the v strings a bit bigger too so they're more comfy


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jul 10 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803662


> haha this thread is too funny. I think I grew up in the thong generation too :biggrin: . it's all i wear and i don't even notice them, and if i ever have to wear full panties, i feel like i have so much cloth covering my butt and i get paranoid and self conscious about VPL haha. i like the thongs w/ the wider lace band actually... they're really comfortable. i think vic. secret sells them. or i buy the v strings a bit bigger too so they're more comfy[/B]


I like the wide lace bands too, very super comfy and they don't bite in at the hips. You can get them at a few places now, I just got some at JCPenny that I LOVE. Victoria Secret ones are great too, I have some of those as well. I'm a sucker for cute underwear :brownbag:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*LOL :smrofl: :smrofl: :smheat: you girls crack me up.
ohdear, this is sooo funny :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 


well I love thongs,...so comfy. *


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 10 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803654


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jul 9 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803370





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192





> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


What cracks me up is that you not only clicked - but you posted so we would all KNOW you clicked. You were so close to having this secret all to yourself [/B][/QUOTE]


I'm not talkin to you anymore... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

you started it by posting that you peeked!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jul 9 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803128


> Once again, SM saves the day !!! :rockon:[/B]


exactly what I had in mind when I started this site, to help women with their underware choices :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192


> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


haha, i tried to not click it either, it scared me a little :blink: but as a man, in the end, anything with thong in the subject is going to win :brownbag: :innocent:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jul 12 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804284


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192





> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


haha, i tried to not click it either, it scared me a little :blink: but as a man, in the end, anything with thong in the subject is going to win :brownbag: :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

My standard response to any conversation about thong underwear is: I've spent my whole life trying to keep my underwear from going there, why would I put it there on purpose? 

Nope, deal with my panty lines, I couldn't care less. I'm not wearing butt floss.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jul 12 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804284


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192





> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


haha, i tried to not click it either, it scared me a little :blink: but as a man, in the end, anything with thong in the subject is going to win :brownbag: :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I am definitely of the older generation & do not like the "Thong" underwear at all. Besides the fact they look so uncomfortable; I have seen young people in our office that wear them with pants, & although it doesn't show panty lines, when they bend over & don't have a sufficient top to cover it, you can see the thong in all it's glory. Personally, I find this extremely offensive. I don't particularly want to see anyones butt-crack & especially in a professional working environment where there are men working there too. Sorry...I am very old fashion when it comes to these type of things. I would rather see panty lines than a thong staring back at me!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jul 12 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804282


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Jul 9 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803128





> Once again, SM saves the day !!! :rockon:[/B]


exactly what I had in mind when I started this site, to help women with their underware choices :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Little did you know how much you were contributing to society (of women that is) !!! :smrofl:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i have never wore thong panti's ..and i never intend too ..i m more of a comfy pant women like bridgit jones :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804440


> Well, I am definitely of the older generation & do not like the "Thong" underwear at all. Besides the fact they look so uncomfortable; I have seen young people in our office that wear them with pants, & although it doesn't show panty lines, when they bend over & don't have a sufficient top to cover it, you can see the thong in all it's glory. Personally, I find this extremely offensive. I don't particularly want to see anyones butt-crack & especially in a professional working environment where there are men working there too. Sorry...I am very old fashion when it comes to these type of things. I would rather see panty lines than a thong staring back at me![/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I am so sorry, I know you didn't mean this to be funny, but I am dying right now. :brownbag:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804440


> Well, I am definitely of the older generation & do not like the "Thong" underwear at all. Besides the fact they look so uncomfortable; I have seen young people in our office that wear them with pants, & although it doesn't show panty lines, when they bend over & don't have a sufficient top to cover it, you can see the thong in all it's glory. Personally, I find this extremely offensive. I don't particularly want to see anyones butt-crack & especially in a professional working environment where there are men working there too. Sorry...I am very old fashion when it comes to these type of things. I would rather see panty lines than a thong staring back at me![/B]


I think I love you.... :biggrin: 

I sooooo agree about not wanting to see any of that. Low-rise pants where the thong shows in the back AND shows butt-crack when the person is bending over is just sooooooo "no class" in my opinion!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jul 12 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804284


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192





> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


haha, i tried to not click it either, it scared me a little :blink: but as a man, in the end, anything with thong in the subject is going to win :brownbag: :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: At least you admit it!


QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804440


> Well, I am definitely of the older generation & do not like the "Thong" underwear at all. Besides the fact they look so uncomfortable; I have seen young people in our office that wear them with pants, & although it doesn't show panty lines, when they bend over & don't have a sufficient top to cover it, you can see the thong in all it's glory. Personally, I find this extremely offensive. I don't particularly want to see anyones butt-crack & especially in a professional working environment where there are men working there too. Sorry...I am very old fashion when it comes to these type of things. I would rather see panty lines than a thong staring back at me![/B]


I totally agree that showing thong or any undergarments in the workplace is extremely unprofessional and inappropriate. Undergarments are meant to be UNDER your clothes; its generally not meant for show and tell unless you are engaging in specific activities that call for it. LOL... In any event, I find revealing undergarments to be tacky in general (unless you are channeling Alexander Wang then of course thats more power to you. :aktion033: )

Perhaps those ladies at your work were wearing very low rise pants which would allow normal thongs (or any underwear) to show. There are low rise thongs that are designed to prevent that if one chooses to wear low rise pants, but low rise pants are inappropriate work attire regardless.


I forgot to mention that I think a redeeming quality of thong underwear is that it looks cute and sexy at the same time..in the privacy of your own bedroom, of course. lol. I know this is subjective issue, but I like pretty undergarments b/c i think they complete your outfit and you just have more confidence by wearing the right underwear...this applies whether your preference is panties or thongs. It is sort of like wearing the perfect shoes..makes your walk *that* much better..maybe its psychological..I am not sure. In any event, I just dont think panties look attractive at all, IMO..and i think most men agree, but that's irrelevant of course, you dont really care what men think..hehe...girl power!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 13 2009, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804580


> QUOTE (Joe @ Jul 12 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804284





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803192





> I really can't explain why I clicked on this link... insanity maybe.... maybe its because of that concusion back when I played football.... :wacko1: [/B]


haha, i tried to not click it either, it scared me a little :blink: but as a man, in the end, anything with thong in the subject is going to win :brownbag: :innocent:  
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: At least you admit it!


QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Jul 13 2009, 02:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804440


> Well, I am definitely of the older generation & do not like the "Thong" underwear at all. Besides the fact they look so uncomfortable; I have seen young people in our office that wear them with pants, & although it doesn't show panty lines, when they bend over & don't have a sufficient top to cover it, you can see the thong in all it's glory. Personally, I find this extremely offensive. I don't particularly want to see anyones butt-crack & especially in a professional working environment where there are men working there too. Sorry...I am very old fashion when it comes to these type of things. I would rather see panty lines than a thong staring back at me![/B]


I totally agree that showing thong or any undergarments in the workplace is extremely unprofessional and inappropriate. Undergarments are meant to be UNDER your clothes; its generally not meant for show and tell unless you are engaging in specific activities that call for it. LOL... In any event, I find revealing undergarments to be tacky in general (unless you are channeling Alexander Wang then of course thats more power to you. :aktion033: )

Perhaps those ladies at your work were wearing very low rise pants which would allow normal thongs (or any underwear) to show. There are low rise thongs that are designed to prevent that if one chooses to wear low rise pants, but low rise pants are inappropriate work attire regardless.


I forgot to mention that I think a redeeming quality of thong underwear is that it looks cute and sexy at the same time..in the privacy of your own bedroom, of course. lol. I know this is subjective issue, but I like pretty undergarments b/c i think they complete your outfit and you just have more confidence by wearing the right underwear...this applies whether your preference is panties or thongs. It is sort of like wearing the perfect shoes..makes your walk *that* much better..maybe its psychological..I am not sure. In any event, I just dont think panties look attractive at all, IMO..and i think most men agree, but that's irrelevant of course, you dont really care what men think..hehe...girl power!!!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO ~ I'm along the line of thinking, that we woman, have put up with men's boxer shorts hangin' out, along with butt cracks, for decades. Now it's our turn ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Sure, not in a place of business, then again, depends on the business. :HistericalSmiley: 

It really doesn't bother me at all. At times, I find it odd, once again, depending on the circumstances, but I don't give a flying fluck.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jul 12 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804404


> My standard response to any conversation about thong underwear is: I've spent my whole life trying to keep my underwear from going there, why would I put it there on purpose?
> 
> Nope, deal with my panty lines, I couldn't care less. I'm not wearing butt floss.[/B]



QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Jul 12 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804440


> Well, I am definitely of the older generation & do not like the "Thong" underwear at all. Besides the fact they look so uncomfortable; I have seen young people in our office that wear them with pants, & although it doesn't show panty lines, when they bend over & don't have a sufficient top to cover it, you can see the thong in all it's glory. Personally, I find this extremely offensive. I don't particularly want to see anyones butt-crack & especially in a professional working environment where there are men working there too. Sorry...I am very old fashion when it comes to these type of things. I would rather see panty lines than a thong staring back at me![/B]


What pray tell is the older generation? If it's the "baby boomer" generation then that includes me, but I haven't lost my fashion sense. There is nothing that can equate matching bra and panties - thongs included! Thongs are really quite comfortable. If your spending your life dealing with wedgies from Granny panties, maybe you should try a thong!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I certainly don't mind anyone getting a snicker about the way I worded my opinion. The sarcasm was there for a reason..to make light of it. I got a big laugh out of it as well...still stand with my preference...granny undies, if you prefer to call them. If you men don't like them, then so be it. Us women have had to endure a lot of discomfort through the years with all types of under"contraptions". I am reveling in my granny-undies! Whoopee...no wedgies for me!


I rolled when I read this response:

"My standard response to any conversation about thong underwear is: I've spent my whole life trying to keep my underwear from going there, why would I put it there on purpose?"


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE


> I rolled when I read this response:
> 
> "My standard response to any conversation about thong underwear is: I've spent my whole life trying to keep my underwear from going there, why would I put it there on purpose?"[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :smrofl:


----------

